# HDD manuell an/ausschalten (nicht automatisch)



## Danney92 (31. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

neuer Rechner ist da, der ist an sich sehr, wirklich sehr leise! Nur eines Stört mich: Meine 2 TB Festplatte, die ist das Lauteste teil am/im PC.
Jetzt werdet ihr euch fragen: Windows hat doch die Energiesparoptionen (voreinstellung: 20min Inaktivität), wieso will ich manuelle Kontrolle darüber haben?

Ganz einfach: Wenn ich Windows die Kontrolle über die Festplatte gebe, schaltet die sich aus und damit ist ruhe, aber wenn Kaspersky oder irgendeine Hintergrundanwendung oder der Indexdienst darauf zugreifen, fährt die HDD hoch.
Und dann ist es so: Festplatte fährt herunter -> irgendwas greift zu und HDD geht an -> HDD geht wieder aus -> dann an usw.

Das ständige hoch und herunterfahren ist aber nicht so gesund für eine HDD, und beim anfahren ist die HDD etwas lauter als im Betrieb.


Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit / Tool womit ich (am besten per Mausklick) die Festplatte aus und/oder anschalten kann? Eine externe Lösung in form einer USB Festplatte will ich nicht. Die HDD soll Intern bleiben...


----------



## CapitanJack (31. Dezember 2014)

Servus


Ein bischen weiter runterscrollen hätte die Antwort gebracht.   http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...latte-beim-pc-start-ausgeschaltet-lassen.html



Grüßle


----------



## Danney92 (31. Dezember 2014)

@CapitanJack:

Dieses Tool ist mir bekannt, jedoch ist es nur bis Windows 7 Kompatibel.


----------



## Abductee (31. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht hilft dir eine Dämmbox.
Scythe Himuro SCH-1000 FestplattenkÃ?hler: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Silentmaxx HD-DÃ?mmung Rev. 2.0: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## CapitanJack (1. Januar 2015)

Danney92 schrieb:


> @CapitanJack:
> 
> Dieses Tool ist mir bekannt, jedoch ist es nur bis Windows 7 Kompatibel.




Ok wusste ich nicht.

Dann kenne ich nur noch das HotSwap tool. Allerdings muss man nachdem die Festplatte ausgeworfen wurde, mit dem tool nach geänderter Hardware suchen, damit die Platte wieder erkannt wird. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das bei Win 8.1 noch funktioniert.

Andere möglichkeit wäre im Bios die Festplatte oder den SATA Anschluss wo die Festplatte angeschlossen ist, als HotSwap zu definieren. Dann kann man die Festplatte mit Windows Hardware Sicher entfernen auswerfen.

Aber auch da muss die Festplatte dann erst ausgesteckt und wieder eingesteckt werden.



Grüßle


----------



## Danney92 (1. Januar 2015)

Danke dir!

Ich werde mal heute experimentieren.
Ich werde dann berichten :-\

Also im UEFI habe ich die Hot-Swap für den Sata Port angeworfen. Datenträger sicher entfernen per Windows ist nicht möglich.

HotSwap Tool vergewaltigt meine Festplatte!!! Entweder oder die Festplatte fährt Herunter, um sofort hochzufahren, oder die Festplatte spielt mit dem Lese/Schreibkopf pinball. Und die Geräusche, die von der Festplatte kamen, die waren alles andere als gesund...

Außer die Dämmung der Festplatte, gibt es noch Tools?


----------



## Joungmerlin (1. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht ist ein HDD Wechselrahmen für dich die Lösung.
Allerdings benötigst du dafür einen 5 1/4 Zoll Schacht.
Normalerweise haben die nen An/Aus Schalter. Allerdings muss dann auch wieder HotSwap im BIOS/UEFI aktiviert sein.


----------



## Apolloso (7. November 2016)

Hi,

hatte das selbe Problem und nach VIEL herumprobieren hab ich nun eine Lösung gefunden, die ich hier für die Nachwelt weitergeben möchte, weil es das erste Ergebnis ist, wenn man nach "interne festplatte manuell deaktivieren" googelt.

Ich war auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit, meine interne HDD manuell softwareseitig(!) zu aktivieren und deaktivieren. Wechselrahmen fällt dadurch schon mal weg. Ich habe darauf nur das Rohmaterial meiner Filmkamera gespeichert und benötige sie nur dann, wenn ich Filme schneide, was ich nur selten mache. Viel zu selten jedenfalls, um sie die ganze Zeit laufen zu lassen und Strom verbrauchen lassen. Auch wegen der Lautsträke einer HDD wollte ich sie lieber ausgeschaltet wissen, wenn ich sie nicht brauche.

Erster Ansatz war natürlich die berühmte Option "Festplatte ausschalten nach x Minuten" in den Energieoptionen, die genau gar nichts macht - niente. Ganz egal was man da reinschreibt - es ändert sich einfach gar nichts am Verhalten der Festplatte.

Zweiter Ansatz war das hier bereits erwähnte Tool "HotSwap!". Mit dem funktioniert das Deaktivieren zwar, aber das Re-aktivieren funktionierte nach längerem ausgeschaltetem Zustand nicht mehr - die HDD wurde dann einfach nicht mehr gefunden. Weiteres Manko: Nach einem Reaktiveren aus dem Standby wurde die Festplatte prinzipiell immer wieder aktiviert. Das will ich natürlich nicht. Wenn sie aus ist, dann soll sie auch aus bleiben. Nächster Versuch war das Tool "revosleep" welches jedoch genauso unzuverlässig funktionierte wie HotSwap - zumindest uner Windows 10.

Schließlich war meine Lösung: Ich habe einen Adapter für die externe Stromversorgung (via normale Steckdose) meiner internen SATA HDD gekauft. Man findet ihn, wenn man zB nach "LogiLink AU0006D IDE/SATA Adapter" sucht. Zusätzlich habe ich eine via USB programmierbare Steckdosenleiste gekauft. Also eine Steckdosenleiste, die man mittels USB am PC anschließt und dort dann softwareseitig (oder sogar via Kommandozeile) den Ein/Aus Zustand jedes einzelnen Steckdosenplatzes einfach ändern kann. Den HDD-Adapter hab ich in einen dieser programmierbaren Steckdosenplätze gesteckt und ihn mit meiner HDD verbunden. Das SATA Datenkabel blieb natürlich eingesteckt. Hot-Plug muss im Bios aktiviert sein. Nun kann ich einfach via Software oder Kommandozeile die interne HDD ein und ausschalten. Hab mir zudem noch ein Script gebastelt, das die HDD vor dem Ausschalten noch unmounted, um sie zu schonen. Funktioniert großartig, zuverlässig und schnell. Der Zustand geht auch nicht nach dem Standby verloren. Zudem ist mir aufgefallen, dass das System nun schneller aus dem Standby aufwacht, wenn die interne HDD aus ist. Windows startet offenbar schneller, als die HDD aufwacht und wartet dann immer ein paar Sekunden auf sie.

Schade, dass man das nicht einfach betriebssystemseitig lösen kann. Aber mit meiner Lösung kann ich nun gut leben. 

Lg


----------



## noxious (5. Februar 2017)

Apolloso schrieb:


> Schließlich war meine Lösung: Ich habe einen Adapter für die externe Stromversorgung (via normale Steckdose) meiner internen SATA HDD gekauft. Man findet ihn, wenn man zB nach "LogiLink AU0006D IDE/SATA Adapter" sucht. Zusätzlich habe ich eine via USB programmierbare Steckdosenleiste gekauft. Also eine Steckdosenleiste, die man mittels USB am PC anschließt und dort dann softwareseitig (oder sogar via Kommandozeile) den Ein/Aus Zustand jedes einzelnen Steckdosenplatzes einfach ändern kann. Den HDD-Adapter hab ich in einen dieser programmierbaren Steckdosenplätze gesteckt und ihn mit meiner HDD verbunden. Das SATA Datenkabel blieb natürlich eingesteckt. Hot-Plug muss im Bios aktiviert sein. Nun kann ich einfach via Software oder Kommandozeile die interne HDD ein und ausschalten. Hab mir zudem noch ein Script gebastelt, das die HDD vor dem Ausschalten noch unmounted, um sie zu schonen. Funktioniert großartig, zuverlässig und schnell. Der Zustand geht auch nicht nach dem Standby verloren. Zudem ist mir aufgefallen, dass das System nun schneller aus dem Standby aufwacht, wenn die interne HDD aus ist. Windows startet offenbar schneller, als die HDD aufwacht und wartet dann immer ein paar Sekunden auf sie.



Danke für den Tipp. Habe mir den Adapter auch bestellt und das hat super funktioniert. Ich habe dafür zwar keine USB-Steckerleiste, aber bei einem Stecker macht das auch nichts ab und zu manuell ein-/aus-zuschalten. Der Stecker bleibt draußen und somit bleibt es still, bis ich die HDD wirklich brauche.


----------



## Proton313 (4. März 2017)

Das revosleep unter win 10 unzuverlassig funktioniert kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
Wenn Windows beim ausschalten drauf zugreift gibt Probleme.
Aber es läuft zu 99% ohne Probleme bei mir seit fast einem Jahr.
Wie sich das bei Standbay oder Ruhzustand verhält weiß ich nicht.
Und die Platte ist auch wirklich aus und geht beim runterfahren auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## Proton313 (16. April 2017)

Revosleep funktioniert nach windows 10 creators update nicht mehr.


----------



## Olze-K (20. Mai 2017)

Das Problem hab ich leider auch, dass Revosleep mit dem Creators Update nicht mehr funktioniert... Alternativen hab ich leider bisher keine gefunden.


----------



## o0Julia0o (6. Dezember 2018)

Das funktioniert mit Wi10 1809: HotSwap!


----------



## noxious (6. Dezember 2018)

o0Julia0o schrieb:


> Das funktioniert mit Wi10 1809: HotSwap!


Die Funktion ist mittlerweile üblicherweise im BIOS zu finden (Hot Swap oder Hot Plug).
Wenn man sie aktiviert kann man in Windows die Festplatte ganz normal - wie einen USB-Stick - über das Taskleistensymbol auswerfen.


----------



## Apolloso (18. Dezember 2018)

noxious schrieb:


> Die Funktion ist mittlerweile üblicherweise im BIOS zu finden (Hot Swap oder Hot Plug).
> Wenn man sie aktiviert kann man in Windows die Festplatte ganz normal - wie einen USB-Stick - über das Taskleistensymbol auswerfen.



Diese Variante beendet aber nicht die Stromversorgung der Festplatte - sie dreht sich weiter. Und darum geht es hier.

Und warum HotSwap zumindest bei mir eher weniger gut funktioniert, habe ich bereits auf der ersten Seite beschrieben.


----------



## colormix (19. Dezember 2018)

Zu Alten PC 486 Zeiten hatte ich damals zu einer regelrosen Methode gegriffen,
ich hatte einfach in die Stromversorgung der HDD also vom Kabel  einen 2 x Um Schalter 
als Aus Schalter eingebaut der die 5Volt und 12 Volt Leitung abschaltet  ,
 hatte funktioniert .
Bei der Heutigen Technik muss man sich wohl das Kabel auseinander bauen und da zwischen schalten ? da ist das nicht mehr so einfach .


----------



## Apolloso (19. Dezember 2018)

colormix schrieb:


> Zu Alten PC 486 Zeiten hatte ich damals zu einer regelrosen Methode gegriffen,
> ich hatte einfach in die Stromversorgung der HDD also vom Kabel  einen 2 x Um Schalter
> als Aus Schalter eingebaut der die 5Volt und 12 Volt Leitung abschaltet  ,
> hatte funktioniert .
> Bei der Heutigen Technik muss man sich wohl das Kabel auseinander bauen und da zwischen schalten ? da ist das nicht mehr so einfach .



Siehe mein Post auf der ersten Seite.


----------



## colormix (20. Dezember 2018)

Die System HDD kann man nicht abschalten das führt so Fehlermeldungen  weil Windows permanent darauf zugreifen will , wenn einem das stört das immer  ein Rotierendes Teil mit läuft  
gibt es nur eine Lösung  SSD ,
oder das System umbauen, 
ich hatte damals auch  Lösungen das OS in eine RamDisk laden/starten Booten dann ging die normale HDD normal in den Standby Modus weil das OS dann immer  dem Zugreift auf die Ram Disk macht für System Sachen statt HDD ,
da braucht man aber einen Großen Ram Speicher oder schnelles Großes USB Stick .


----------



## kleinerEisbär (21. Dezember 2018)

colormix schrieb:


> Die System HDD kann man nicht abschalten das führt so Fehlermeldungen  weil Windows permanent darauf zugreifen will , wenn einem das stört das immer  ein Rotierendes Teil mit läuft
> gibt es nur eine Lösung  SSD ,
> oder das System umbauen,
> ich hatte damals auch  Lösungen das OS in eine RamDisk laden/starten Booten dann ging die normale HDD normal in den Standby Modus weil das OS dann immer  dem Zugreift auf die Ram Disk macht für System Sachen statt HDD ,
> da braucht man aber einen Großen Ram Speicher oder schnelles Großes USB Stick .



 Ich glaube ich schau mir heute den ganzen Tag nur diese Kommentare an. Eine wahre Goldgrube bist du, mein Freund.

@TE ich denke der Captain hatte eigentlich schon einen ganz guten Vorschlag mit revosleep: revoSleep - Get revoSleep and let sleep your hard disk individually!
Ich weiß, dass ich früher auf einem Office-PC unserer Personaldame die alte Platte einfach via dem Festplattenpartitionstool von Windows die Laufwerkszuordnungen genommen habe & damit auch die Zugriffe durch Programme unterbunden habe. Gerade wenn Daten drauf sind die man selten braucht aber dann ohne Runterfahren oder manuelle Arbeit wieder erreichen will, ist das wohl eine gute Lösung.


----------



## colormix (22. Dezember 2018)

ich glaube die Goldgrube bist eher Du hier was willst du ein reden ?
ich hatte das eine weile so zu Alten PC Zeiten wo du wahrscheinlich noch mit  Lego  gespielt  hast ?  Es hat funktioniert  ,
 heute ist die Entwicklung weiter so das  man so was nicht mehr braucht  , es gibt USB 2.0 bis 3.x ,  
Heute würde ich das anders machen was es damals nicht gab, schnelle SSD  oder USB Stick als System LW  Ext. HDD   USB zum  abschalten  , 
es gibt auch 1 TB bis 2. TB 2.5 USB von WD die automatisch selber in den Standby Modus schalten wenn kein Zugriff , so was habe ich z.b. am DVB Receiver ,
wohl noch nicht mitbekommen das sich die Technik weiter entwickelt hat ?

Eine Neuere e 2.5 USB WD schaltet von selber  nach ca. 10 min in den Automatischen Standby Modemodus, wenn diese nicht als System HDD genutzt  wird   und bei ext. Lösung ist es auch Egal ob man Linux ,  Windows oder einen Receiver  nutzt  .
Was kann ich dafür wenn du die ganzen Technischen Innovationen heute nicht mit bekamen hast ?


----------



## rx77 (13. Februar 2020)

Der Vollständigkeit halber zu revoSleep: Hier gibt es auch eine neue Version, so dass man einzelne Festplatten sehr gut in Standby setzen und abschalten kann (auch in Windows 10). Die Kommandozeilen-Unterstützung ist jetzt auch von Haus aus dabei.


----------

